# Hello



## Darthmat (May 26, 2009)

Just wanted you to know I, too, am a ESTJ, and that I exist.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome, we were currently low on ESTJs. We could always use more.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello and welcome. roud:

Now get back work on posting! *cracks whip*


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Darthmat said:


> Just wanted you to know I, too, am a ESTJ, and that I exist.


Your deity must be so proud.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum enjoy it here


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## Darthmat (May 26, 2009)

Bear said:


> Your deity must be so proud.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


What deity?


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

Darthmat said:


> What deity?


The person who created you, you know?

Have a nice day.


----------



## Darthmat (May 26, 2009)

My parents?


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Hi and welcome,

:happy:


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

hey I'm not the only ESTJ here anymore...do stick around


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

E's and J's can suck it! 

On a less serious :tongue: note: hello, welcome, and may you have long days and pleasant nights..........*opens a big bag and holds it out* gummi bear?


----------



## Darthmat (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes everyone. And sure, I'd love a gummy bear.

And T-Guy, are we really the only two?


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I can appreciate your strengths, ESTJ.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us!:laughing:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome :happy:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello. Welcome!


----------



## Darthmat (May 26, 2009)

Oh, just wondering, what does "The Guardians" mean?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Darthmat said:


> Oh, just wondering, what does "The Guardians" mean?


It means when the shit hits the fan ESTJ's will protect all the wimpy introverts on this forum. I can't tell you how happy I am to have another ESTx on this forum. I think that makes what 4? We will soon take over! Or possibly go out to the bar and have a drink...


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Darthmat said:


> Oh, just wondering, what does "The Guardians" mean?


You are stuck in the past. "The Guardians" refers to the idea that you'll keep yesterday safe.

Sounds silly, but the whole mindset is making sure today works just as well as yesterday. If it aint broke dont fix it. We painted it blue because we always paint it blue and painting it blue WORKS.

Sure.. some of you might stick up for a person in a fight... but then again... not getting involved and calling the cops (like your supposed to, right?) worked yesterday so maybe you'll do that today too.

You guys (SJs in general) guard our traditions, and way of life. You annoy the intuitive types because they see how things could be... or might be. But all in all this is not always a bad thing, because not all change is good.


----------

